# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] ▒ Buy ad and items in stock ▒

## beska

Hello, i buy ad and items in stock can discuss when the amount is huge/bulk, welcome any ad and items bounty


Price: ask please in discord


Add my discord: 1010#8411


Paypal BTC preferred but im have other

----------


## XescWar

I have an xbox account, would you consider buying it? There are items that are not linked accounts, if you sell them, you will get 75 million astral diamonds

----------


## beska

add my discord talk this im interested

----------

